# Best anime attack



## Black-Ice (Mar 4, 2012)

I dont know if there's already a thread for this, but i want to know the best anime attack. Post your entries here!
I think Lucy Kick from fairy tail beats all.


----------



## BORTZ (Mar 4, 2012)

I have heard that i should read/watch Fairy Tail.


----------



## Black-Ice (Mar 4, 2012)

BortzANATOR said:


> I have heard that i should read/watch Fairy Tail.


Fairy tail is epic. The anime and manga get progressively better. I defiantly recommend


----------



## BORTZ (Mar 4, 2012)

Thats what i hear. I just caught up with Naruto, but im not really pining for a new something... but people keep trying to get me into Bleach, One Piece, or Fairy Tail.


----------



## jarejare3 (Mar 4, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bLUwdGFGA5k

What a real weapon is supposed to do.


----------



## Black-Ice (Mar 4, 2012)

BortzANATOR said:


> Thats what i hear. I just caught up with Naruto, but im not really pining for a new something... but people keep trying to get me into Bleach, One Piece, or Fairy Tail.


One piece is only if you have 500+ eps of time on ur hands and it takes ages to get good.
Bleach is a rather obvious choice
I'd prioritise fairy tail in my opinion


----------



## Foxi4 (Mar 4, 2012)

jarejare3 said:


> -Video-
> What a real weapon is supposed to do.


That "weapon" would break her spine in a nanosecond from picking it up unless it's made of paper mache.


----------



## jarejare3 (Mar 4, 2012)

Foxi4 said:


> jarejare3 said:
> 
> 
> > -Video-
> ...


Well shes not a human


----------



## Foxi4 (Mar 4, 2012)

jarejare3 said:


> Foxi4 said:
> 
> 
> > jarejare3 said:
> ...


This means... age of consent does not apply...

...go on.


----------



## jarejare3 (Mar 4, 2012)

Foxi4 said:


> jarejare3 said:
> 
> 
> > Foxi4 said:
> ...


I have not a clue to what you mean.


----------



## Black-Ice (Mar 4, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Hsj-ZouJdQY&feature=related


----------



## Valwin (Mar 4, 2012)

i would go with the giga slave seem how if you fail to control it the world ends and freaking calls the mother of all creation to me no other anime attack  is as powerful
and i have watch alot of anime




or the ragna blade equally as power as the giga slave


----------



## Foxi4 (Mar 4, 2012)

jarejare3 said:


> Foxi4 said:
> 
> 
> > jarejare3 said:
> ...


I was joking that she looks underage, ugh, it's not funny anymore now that I've said it. 

And by "go on" I implied "tell us more about her", looks like a fun anime.


----------



## jarejare3 (Mar 4, 2012)

Foxi4 said:


> jarejare3 said:
> 
> 
> > Foxi4 said:
> ...


It's Black Rock Shooter Herself, From Black Rock Shooter TV, 
She is a alternate Ego, a being created to shoulder the "pain" of their humans counterpart, Well in the anime it is, the manga and game have different settings.


----------



## Hells Malice (Mar 4, 2012)

Fate/zero Rider's noble phantasm immediately comes to mind.
A reality marble containing an army of heroic spirits.
Hell yeah.


----------



## Click This (Mar 5, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S75J91jx8BA

Homura v. Walpurgisnacht.


----------



## SinHarvest24 (Mar 5, 2012)

Tekkaman Blade - Super Voltekka
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d9eqVWn59SQ


Samurai X - hiten mitsurugi ryu amakakeru ryu no hirameki
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4GJVVsV-0Po


Both would lay you to waste...


----------



## Shinigami357 (Mar 5, 2012)

Pen + Death Note

Name, COD. Everyone Dies.

One does not need flashing lights and OTT scream-your-lungs-out attacks.


Failing that... [i/e using a more traditional anime attack]



This.

Best video of it I can find on short notice, LOL


----------



## AlanJohn (Mar 5, 2012)

HYPER BEAM
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LQ_xbEXs824


----------



## 4-leaf-clover (Mar 5, 2012)

....Fuck yeah!


----------



## DarkraiHunter (Mar 5, 2012)

^ THAT was epic. 

Dragon Ball Z - Father son Kamehameha vs Broly.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HTX0T_gebhE


----------



## Black-Ice (Mar 5, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v7dD7sfDJ-U&feature=related


----------



## Narayan (Mar 5, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=endscreen&NR=1&v=No5P55aMP3A


----------



## Click This (Mar 5, 2012)

Forgot about this one.
I don't have a clip for this, but the accidental destruction of the satellite "Orihime-1"in Index.
Chekhov's boomerang ftw?


----------



## Veho (Mar 7, 2012)

Dokuro Chan's club, Excalibolg. 



Spoiler: Don't watch.



[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EBHjhs4fISk[/youtube]


----------



## Paarish (Mar 7, 2012)

Spoiler



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hf1I-92pcKA


----------



## 1234turtles (Mar 7, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UT9w0PGykZ0


----------

